# Want to move to Canada from Australia



## marty344 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I found this website by accident and i'm so glad i did. My name is Martin and i am 30 years old. I live in Australia, in the nation's capital, Canberra.

I am very keen on moving to Canada. I was thinking at the end of next year so i can save up a good amount of money. I'm thinking of applying for a Working Holiday Visa so i can work and travel. 

I went on a website called SimplyVisas and filled out the free assessment form, and a few days later received a call from one of thier staff.
They said if i wanted to go at the end of next year i should apply next February. Can i ask, has anyone else used SimplyVisas to move to Canada? 

Also has anyone applied for a WHV via the Canadian Consulate in Sydney?

How long is the whole process of getting a WHV? Once you gert the visa, are you free to book the airline flight and then go to any part of Canada?

I'm also not sure about which part of Canada i'd like to move to. I'd like to go to Vancouver but i also want to move to Ottawa. Has anyone moved to them, if so what are they like?

Can anyone tell me how they've been treated by the Canadian people once they moved there? Do people in Quebec get annoyed when people move/vist there and can't speak french?

Can i also ask those who have moved to Canada, what was it like when you first moved there? What was the first things you did? I'd imagine getting a place to stay would be the most important. Would it be best to stay in a hotel until i found a placed to stay?

I would very much appreciate any responses as i'd love to move to Canada but am pretty clueless about the whole process.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

hi there!
my whole process took a few months but that was due to the AFP losing my police clearance application. The visa part took only a few weeks though surprisingly; 7 days for my posted app to the Consulate in Sydney then 11 days for the online myCIC part. it's all so simple for aussies, i found the process to be so quick and easy online. the hardest pary has been organising a set date to leave as my current employers are messing me around a tiny bit.

once you have your accpetance/introduction letters you can book your flights as you please but you need to suss health insurance (not just travel insurance) for the entire duration of your trip. 

without sounding ageist, i'd apply sooner rather than later; the WHV's are only for 18-30 year olds. so if you apply now or a few weeks before your 31st your actual letter of introudction is valid for a year so you can still save/plan etc for a while afterwards. you can turn 31 any time after your application is approved and shouldn't have any problems at your Port of Entry of choice.

i can't really comment onthe rest as i am still in the process of my move but once im over there i will be reporting back to the forums with all my info 

good luck with your process!


----------



## katqq (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi RhychelleW,
For the police check, does that have to be attached to the initial application form for IEC? I cannot see it mentioned or is it when you get to the CIC stage that it is required?

Thanks
Kat


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

Its required at both which is annoying, i almost didn't take a photo copy of it! You have to send the original with the ICE stage one app then load a copy on the mycic site at stage two. Nor sure if anyone else had/s to do that but mine wouldnt let me proceed without it. If a document appears in the mycic checklist page you have to complete it even if its not applicable like the medical request form or family/spouse history form.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> Its required at both which is annoying, i almost didn't take a photo copy of it! You have to send the original with the ICE stage one app then load a copy on the mycic site at stage two. Nor sure if anyone else had/s to do that but mine wouldnt let me proceed without it. If a document appears in the mycic checklist page you have to complete it even if its not applicable like the medical request form or family/spouse history form.


Your police check needs to be stapled to your forms that you mail of to the Canadian Consulate Of Sydney.

I applied in December 2012 and once approved in Feb 2013 i didnt have to do this 2nd stage MYCIC stuff...just the one process for me...i got in just before they chance to this 2 stage process.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Actually early March 2013, 2wks before my 31st...phew that was a close one.


----------



## Jubbbby (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey RhychelleW, 

Are you saying it took 11 days from the point you submitted all your docs on the MyCIC website, to the visa coming through?

If so thats awesomely fast! JUst submitted mine now (AFP lost my forms too haha)


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

Typical AFP! 

Thereabouts, got my email notification but it went to my work spam inbox so wasnt till around 15 days after i submitted that i logged in to mycic and saw it had come through the few days before! Brilliantly quick!!


----------



## Jubbbby (Feb 9, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> Typical AFP!
> 
> Thereabouts, got my email notification but it went to my work spam inbox so wasnt till around 15 days after i submitted that i logged in to mycic and saw it had come through the few days before! Brilliantly quick!!


Awesome, hopefully I can get a good run too


----------



## Inverness (Apr 2, 2013)

*the French issue-Quebec*

Hello Martin,
I can certainly address the Quebec question. If you move to this province, I can tell you that knowing French is essential. My spouse doesn't speak it, and has to wait until I get home I need to speak to the building manager! For him, it's frustrating. And we're in Montreal, probably the most bilingual city in Canada.

Even if you live in an anglophone neighborhood, on the Montreal metro, all the announcements will be in French. And the current government wants to reduce the influence of the English language. So you must be aware of those things. 

There could be some Quebecois who would give you attitude; I know of anglophones who got in some scuffles because they couldn't ask their questions in French. While most francophones are quite warm, there are a few touchy ones who feel that it's a form of colonialism to have to speak English.

Anyway, it's a great opportunity for you to learn French -- they offer free French courses here. 

Canadians in general, regardless of the region, do tend to be friendly and rule-abiding. On the West coast, (Vancouver), I hear they are very relaxed and a bit less friendly. But less friendly in Canada is still pretty friendly.












marty344 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I found this website by accident and i'm so glad i did. My name is Martin and i am 30 years old. I live in Australia, in the nation's capital, Canberra.
> 
> ...


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Coming from Australia, i suspect Vancouver would be more your cup of Tea. Much milder weather, but still things like skiing easily accessible.


----------

